

Puzzle+: Crosswords in Google+ Hangouts - danvk
http://www.danvk.org/wp/2012-05-17/puzzle-crosswords-for-google/

======
ericaricardo
I love and endorse Puzzle+. Soooooo improved over AcrossLite, even with its
happy pencil.

